# Raubfischangeln Praktisch



## Zanderseb (22. September 2004)

Hallo Freunde
   Wie versprochen werde ich nun die Verbesserungsvorschläge die ich an Franz
   Super Beitrag anmerkte kunttun.

   Das Raubfischangeln mit Köderfischem ist für Anfänger eine recht schwierige angelegenheit.
   Besonders auf Zander,der bekanntlich manchmal ein recht scheuer und misstrauischer geselle ist.

   Ich stelle jetzt kurz einige Montagemöglichkeiten für das Zanderangeln dar.
   Beginnen möchte ich mit den Haken.
   Eines der Besten Haken für das Raubfischangeln mit Köfis ist meiner Meinung nach der Blitzhaken.
   Den dieser hat eine Bissverwertungsquote von fast 100%.






   Denn wenn der Raubfisch den Haken mit Ködefisch geschluckt hat,bekommt er ihn nicht wieder los.
   Also setzt man nach einem Biss nie! einen Anhieb,sondern nimmt nur Kontakt zum Fisch durch ankurbeln auf.

Zur Blitzhakenmontage:

   Er muss mit einer Ködernadel Aufgefädelt werden
 Und zwar sticht man dazu mit der K-Nadel hinter den Kiemen ein,und lässt die Nadel links neben der Schwanzflosse wieder heraustreten.










   Das ganze sieht dann fertig zum Auswerfen so aus.






   Wer gern feiner auf Zander oder Aal Angelt der kann dieses auch genauso mit einem Einzelhaken machen.
   Ich verwende dafür diesen hier:





   Von der Firma Mustad.
   Diese Form gibt es leider nur in Spanien zu kaufen.
   Meine Haken sind auch von dort.
   Ich habe sie aber auch schon in Deutschland unter großem Aufwand bekommen.





   Den Einzelhaken kann man gut auf scheue Zander einsetzen.
   Um halt beim Wurf zu bekommen sollte man eine Schlaufe vom Vorfach um die Schwanzwurzel des Köfis legen.
   Oder mann fädelt den Einzelhaken durch das Auge des Köfis.
   Somit sitzt es fest und hält die Montage beim Wurf.#6

   Das sieht dann so aus:





   Mit Fetzenköder werden in machen Gewässern gute Zanderfänge erziehlt.
 Ich beforzuge es aber meist mit ganzen Köfis zu angeln,denn diese können lang an einer Stelle angeboten werden ohne schnell auzulaugen.
   Der Fetzenköder müsste alle halbe bis eine Stunde ausgetauscht werden.
   So würde ich die ruhe des Gewässers und die Stellen ständig stören.(nicht gut ist#d)

   Ein Fetzen lässt sich aus fast jedem teil des Köfis gewinnen,keine frage.
   Doch ich habe da etwas sehr verführerisches ausgeklügelt.
   Man Filettiert den Köfi ,und fädelt das Filet einfach auf.
   Unwiederstehlich für faule Zander.#6

   Gugst du:





   So sieht dar Fetzenköder dann aus:


----------



## Zanderseb (22. September 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

Ups seite zu ende
   also weiter.

   Man fädelt den Fetzen wie folgt auf

   Indem man mit der Nadel wie beim Nähen mehrmals duchsticht.






  Der Einzelhaken ist dann mit dem Schehkel zu versenken.
  Und man hat einen top Montierten Fetzenköder:






  Nun habe ich Verschiedene Montagen ,die ich wenn ich mal Ansitze (meist Nachts) zum Zanderangeln Verwende.
​ Die Grundmontage:

Das Gewicht des Bleies ist egal ,solang die Montage durchlaufend ist,und der Fisch lockere Schnur von der Rolle ziehen kann ohne großen Wiederstand zu bekommen.

  Ich hänge das Blei immer in eine flinke Perle oder ein Anti Tangle Boom ein.
  So kann ich das Gewicht je nach Wurfweite schnell wechseln.






  Eine Meiner Lieblingsmontagen ist die Spirolino Montage.
  Der sinkende Spiro übernimmt die Funktion des Grundbleis.
 Hat den erheblichen Vorteil,dass der Spiro kaum Gewicht unter Wasser hat und somit dem beisendem Zander keinen Wiederstand gibt.
  Die Spiromontage ist auch auf Steinpackungen sehr zu empfehlen.
  Denn man hat so gut wie nie böse Hänger.#6






  Zum Schluss noch die alseits beliebte Posenmontage:

  Dabei achte ich immer darauf,dass ich möglichst kleine schlanke Posen Verwende.
  Um so wenig abzugswiederstand wie Möglich zu erhalten.






  Ich hoffe meine kleine Erkskursion in meine Angelbox hat euch gefallen.
  Und allen Anfängern viel Erfolg beim ausprobieren.
  Jetzt habt ihr mich aber drann gekriegt|rolleyes


----------



## sebastian (22. September 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

toller bericht  #6  aber ich fisch nie so wirklich aktiv ich bin eher faul und genieße die natur und da wo ich angle wurden jetzt hintereinander 2 zander mit fast 80cm und 3,5kg und  3.6kg gefangen und beide mit riesigen drilling in den rücken vom köfi mit 30er Schwimmer und Stahlvorfach, also so vorsichtig is ein zander auch net 

irgendwann b eisst ein Zander und wenn es 2 Jahre dauert  :g


----------



## the doctor (22. September 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

Hochinterressant!

Schöner Beitrag von dir#6

Ich habe auch gute Erfolge mit Lockstoff gemacht.


----------



## just_a_placebo (22. September 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

Die "Blitzhaken" gefalen mir!
heißen die wirklich so?

btw. toller Bericht, so macht AB gucken spass ;o)


----------



## honeybee (22. September 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*



			
				just_a_placebo schrieb:
			
		

> Die "Blitzhaken" gefalen mir!
> heißen die wirklich so?
> 
> btw. toller Bericht, so macht AB gucken spass ;o)


ja die heissen wirklich so........
wir haben die auch und benutzen sie auch selber zum zanderansitz...........


----------



## das_angel_eumel (22. September 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

@Zanderseb

gute Beschreibung
Ich habe über Jahre mit den Blitzhaken gefischt und gute Erfolge erzielt.
Leider ist der Blitzhaken ein Todesurtel für untermaßige Zander, da du den Haken nicht mehr lösen kannst. Meist sitzt er so tief im Schlund, da ist nichts mehr zu machen.
Ich benutzt nur noch Einzelhaken


----------



## arno (22. September 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

Moin!
Mein Händler kennt die Blitzhaken  nicht, da hab ich schon mal nach gefragt!
Da ich am Samstag bei Askari bin, schau ich dort mal!


----------



## arno (22. September 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

Leider ist der Blitzhaken ein Todesurtel für untermaßige Zander, da du den Haken nicht mehr lösen kannst. Meist sitzt er so tief im Schlund, da ist nichts mehr zu machen.
Ich benutzt nur noch Einzelhaken

Wenn das so ist, sollte man die auch nicht benutzen!


----------



## Franz_16 (22. September 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

Ich ködere sehr viel durchs Auge an.... v.a. zum Forellen und Aalangeln ! 
Beim Hecht und Zander bin ich mittlerweile wieder zur konventionellen Art der Rückenköderung zurückgekehrt.... bin aber noch so ein bisschen in der Probierphase.... Rückenköderung mit Einzelhaken, hat mir bislang aber noch keinen Fehlbiss beschert, und der Haken war auch immer zu lösen... 

Am besten wäre hier jedoch vielleicht sogar ein 2-Drilling System, welches einen sofortigen Anhieb erlaubt....


----------



## Stefaal (22. September 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

Sehr guter Bericht. Informativ und macht Spaß zum lesen #6 
Denn Blitzhaken kannte ich noch gar nicht. Hamma wieda was gelernt! |thinkerg:


----------



## Pete (22. September 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

hi, zanderseb...mir gefällt dein jugendliches engagement...mach weiter so...denke, eine menge leute lernen ne menge hinzu (auch ohne dies hier zugeben zu müssen)
ich hoffe diesen herbst auch wieder auf einige zander, nachdem ich die letzten jahre diesbezüglich nix mehr auf die reihe bekommen habe (zumindestens nicht an meinem lieblingsstrom oder, wo ich früher immer mal einen stachler auf naturköder verhaften konnte)


----------



## Regentaucher (23. September 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

@Zanderseb: wieder mal ein klasse Bericht #6  den Tip mit dem Spiro ist auch prima, zum weiterem Auswerfen wahrscheinlich besser als ein Blei am ATB.

Zum Thema Köderfisch: was hast du für Erfahrungen gemacht mit kleinen Barschen als Köder?

Und was verwendest du als Vorfach? 


*winkt*


----------



## Gerry (23. September 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

Schöner Bericht. Sehr verständlich. Ich angel meist tagsüber mit Posenmontage auf Zander. Anfangs habe ich auch mit den Blitzhaken geangelt. Aber wie schon erwähnt wurde lässt sich der kaum mehr lösen. Jetzt angel ich nur noch mit Einzelhaken oder den sog. Zanderhaken (Rhyderhaken). Es gibt zwar mal nen Fehlbiss, aber dafür kann ich jeden Zander wieder releasen, zumal wir viele kleine von 40-50 cm im Vereinssee haben.
Du schreibst, mit Blitzhaken nimmst nur Kontakt mit dem Fisch auf, ohne anzuschlagen.
Wie lange wartest du dann damit? Lässt du den Zander erst schlucken oder hast du auch Erfolg wenn du früh Kontakt aufnimmst?


----------



## Aalchipsi (23. September 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

Super Bericht ! !


----------



## Bausi (23. September 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

Ich sage ganz einfach: Danke schön für die hilfreichen und prima dokumentierten Tips, auch ich lerne immer noch dazu !!!

Klasse !!! #6


----------



## Zanderseb (23. September 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

Danke für euer Interesse.

 @ Regentaucher.
 Barsche sind ebenfalls top Köder.

 Ich habe aber auch mit Kaulis und kleinen Rapfen schon Zander gefangen.
 Und nicht zu vergessen.das Ukelei.

 @ Gerry
 Schlägst du sofort an ,schlägst du ins leere.
 Oder hast nur kurz Fischkontakt.
 Du musst den Fisch immer laufen lassen.
 Mindestens 5 minuten.
 Ansonsten hängt er nicht.

 Wenn du mit 2 Drillingen angelst,kannst du sitzten bis du schwarz wirst.
 In Gewässern mit viel Angeldruck (wie leider alle guten Gewässer #t)
 wirst du mit brachialen anködermethoden keinen verwertbaren Biss bekommen.


 @ All
 Das mit dem Blitzhaken und dem Todesurteil stimmt....leider.

 Deswegen gehe ich fast ausschlieslich Spinnfischen.
 denn da habe ich die wahl, ob ich den Fisch wieder frei lasse oder nicht.
 Ich Verwerte sowiso nur die kleineren (55-65 cm) die großen werden nach gutem Bild meist released.(bei Spinnfischen)

 Über mein Vorfachmaterial halte ich mich bedeckt.Ich bitte dafür um Verständnis.
 Ich will mich ja nicht komplett nackig machen :q

 Zum Ansitzangeln komme ich nur wenn ich über ein ganzes WE weit weg fahre.
 Am Tage Spinnfischen und in der Nacht Ansitzen.
 Ich halte aber das Ansitzen für weitaus uneffektiver als das Spinnfischen.
 Der Spinnangler geht  zum Fisch,der Ansitzer wartet auf den Fisch.

 Das Angeln mit Ködefisch ist auch nur dann erfolgreich wenn die Räuber hungrig und auf Nahrungsuche sind.
 Das Spinnangeln reitzt ich Fische auch in ihren Ruhephasen.#6
 Und bringt häufiger bisse.
 (Schokreitz und Revierbefriedung)

 Und Leute denkt bitte dran.

 Schlagt bitte nicht jeden Fisch ab,ich kannte einst gute Gewässer die regelrecht Totgeangelt wurden.
 Fast jedes Gewässer ist von solchen Schlachtorgien betroffen.

 Ich weiß aber das ihr vernünftige Angler seit,die in einigen Jahren durch ihr Naturverständnis immernoch gute Fische fangen werden#h


----------



## Pike1982 (24. September 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*



			
				Zanderseb schrieb:
			
		

> @ Gerry
> Schlägst du sofort an ,schlägst du ins leere.
> Oder hast nur kurz Fischkontakt.
> Du musst den Fisch immer laufen lassen.
> ...


Mindestens 5min#d ??in der Zeit wäre er in meinem Gewässer um ca.1000 Wurzelstocke und 30 versunkene Bäume geschwommen. Außerdem halte ich vom langen warten sowieso nichts, da ich halt die Köfigröße meinem Zielfisch anpasse und die Hackenaufteilung dementsprechend wähle! Schlage immer sobald ich an der Rute bin an und habe deswegen mit Sicherheit keine schlechtere Ausbeute als wenn ich einen fisch wegen eines Hindernisses verliere! Und wenn er doch mal zu klein ist, kann ich ihn meistens bedenkenlos zurücksetzen



mfg Pike


----------



## Wedaufischer (24. September 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

Hi Zanderseb,

deine bebilderten Tipps gefallen mir sehr gut.  #6 

Mit dem Sbirolino angel ich eingehend seit letztem Jahr. Vorher habe ich ebenfalls die Durchlaufmotage bevorzugt. Das schöne am Sbiro ist m.E. das langsame Absinken, wobei ich oft schon in der Sinkphase Bisse zu verzeichnen hatte. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist das gute Steigverhalten des Sbiros beim langsamen Heranzupfen des Köders.

Die Blitzhaken benutze ich nur noch als "Angstzwilling" in Verbindung mit Gufis beim Spinnfischen. Beim (Ansitz)Angeln mit Köfi verwende ich ausschließlich Einzelhaken und zwar ebenfalls von der gleichen Marke wie du, allerdings Butthaken (blau) der Größe 1.


----------



## hamburger Jung (24. September 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

@pike1982: Daumen hoch!

@Zanderseb: 5 Minuten laufen lassen... zusätzlich zum Blitzhaken...?!
Naja, dass hört sich für mich nicht gerade empfehlenswert an, wenn dadurch jeder Zander (egal ob maßig oder nicht) verangelt wird.
Echt schade, dass mir durch Dein letztes posting der Beitrag jetzt sauer aufstößt, weil ich diesen bis zu Deinem letzten Beitrag sehr gut fand. (nur meine Meinung!)


----------



## Pike1982 (24. September 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

@hamburger Jung:Gefällt mir,das nicht nur ich diese Meinung vertrete!!

mfg Pike


----------



## Franky (24. September 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

Prima prima! Ich hätte da noch eine kleine Anregung für die Fetzerei... 
Nimm ruhig ein Stück Schwanzflosse oder Brustflosse mit... Das wirkt, warum auch immer, machmal besser, als Fetzen ohne oder kompletter Köfi!


----------



## Palerado (24. September 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

Eine dumme Frage kommt mir bei dem Bericht.

Warum zur Hölle heißt das Teil Blitzhaken wenn ich solange warten muss.
Einzelhaken durchs Auge halte ich für die beste Variante wenn auf Grund gefischt wird.


----------



## Rednaz (24. September 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

..vielleicht weiß manch einer nicht, *wielang* 5 Minuten sein können..


----------



## Gerry (24. September 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

ich angel auch nur noch mit Einzelhaken und Köfi ohne Kopf. habe bezügl. des Anschlags beides ausprobiert. Sowohl sofort alsauch langes warten. Scheint schon fast ne Glaubensfrage zu sein. Egal wo dieses Thema angesprochen wird, gibt es immer 2 Meinungen. Ich denke mal man kann schnell anschlagen, wenn alles stimmt. Köfigrösse/hakengrösse, die Art des anköderns...
Ich habe mit schnellem Anschlagen schon mehrere Fehlbisse gehabt, aber ich werde weiter probieren. Allein die Tatsache das es viele Angler gibt, die mit frühem Anschlag Erfolg haben, zeigt mir, das ich irgend etwas falsch mache, wenn der Fisch nicht hakt.
Habe als erstes eine etwas steifere Rute (10- 40 gr) mit 12er Fireline genommen. Vorher hatte ich ne Rute mit 10 - 25 gr und 20er Monofile Schnur. Vom Köfi schneide ich den Kopfteil schräg ab. Den Einzelhaken ziehe ich dann mit Nadel so auf, das der Haken etwa 3cm cor der Schwanzwurzel sitzt. Beim Biss warte ich nur solange bis die Pose unter Wasser abzieht. Ich denke ich bin mit meiner Methode auf den (für mich) richtigen Weg. Wie schn voher erwähnt sind bei uns sehr viele kleinere Zander, die ich ohne Schaden releasen möchte. Man sollte aber jetzt nicht diejenigen, die den Zander lange ziehen lassen und erst beim zweiten oder dritten abziehen anschlagen verurteilen. Mir hat man das auch so beigebracht und man hat damit eben Erfolg. Und wenn man dann noch in der Lage ist, den Zander wieder zu releasen, wenn nötig, ok. Ich denke da sollte man jedem Angler seine Freiheit lassen, das für sich zu entscheiden. Es gibt schon genug Reglementierungen in unserem Sport. drüber diskutieren ist ok und bringt jedem von uns etwas, aber bitte sachlich ohne den jeweils anderen zu verurteilen, ist meine Meinung.


----------



## Zanderseb (24. September 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

Ich gebe zu, das diese Schluckmethode ein wenig heftig ist.
   Und angle eigentlich ungern so.
   Wie gesagt,das Spinnfischen ziehe ich immer dem Ansitzen vor.

   Doch ich halte ein bulliges Angeln mit dickem Stahl und 2 Drillingen mit Direktanschlag für äuserst unsinnig.
 Da man dadurch den Fisch verletzt, ohne ihn zu erwischen (jedenfalls oft so,geschweige man bekommt überhaubt einen Zanderbiss darauf ).
   Das Problem mit untermaßigen Fischen ist eben der große Nachteil .
   Wenn ich mit vielen kleinen rechnen muss,kommt das Köfiangeln für mich nicht in frage.

   Wenn ich aber mal Nachts Ansitze (wegen mehren Tagen angeln sein)
   Verwende ich zumindest ein sehr sehr dünnes Stahlvorfach.
   An dem sich die meisten Zander bei Kohldampf nicht stören.
   Dr rest ist ja bekannt.
   Die von mir dargestellten Methoden haben sich für das Ansitzen auf Zander am besten bewährt.
   Mehr Bisse-und bessere Bissausbeute.
   In das Thema Weidgerechtikeit bekommt man sowiso nie alle auf einen Nenner.
 Wenn man es ganz überspitzt nimmt,ist das Angeln ansich ,indem man Köder mit Haken zum fressen für die Fische auslegt,nicht Weidgerecht.
   Es gibt dann nur noch unterschiede wie unweidgerecht man mit Angeln Vorgeht.
   Aber lassen wir uns damit nicht mehr rumstreiten.
   Es bringt nicht viel,und verdirbt alles.

   @ Franky
   Gute Idee,werde ich wenn ich überhaubt mal dazu komme so machen:g

  @ All 
  sieht das Releasen eines Zanders nicht Herrlich aus


----------



## bolli (24. September 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

Hi,

Frage zum Sbirolino: Funktioniert doch nur im Stillwasser, oder? Im Rhein 
mit seiner Strömung bzw. dem Sog und Wellenschlag durch die Frachter 
bleibt er vermutlich nicht liegen ????

Tipp zum Vorfach: 0,06 oder 0,10er Whiplash (mit langschenkligem Einzelhaken Gr. 2) 
 ist weich, unauffällig und hat eine gute Tragkraft. Darüberhinaus Krabbenresistent !!! 
Bei Hechtgefahr nehme ich 7x7 /5kG  mit Zwillingshaken.

Ich schlage auch zügig an -sobald der Fisch abzieht- und habe relativ wenig
Fehlbisse. Dafür sind ca. 50% vorne gehakt und können ggf. releast werden.
Die Fehlbisse bei der Grundmontage entstehe überwiegend dann, wenn der 
Fisch auf mich zuschwimmt. Beim Anhieb reisst man das Blei hoch ohne Kontakt zum Fisch 
zu bekommen. Wenn er dann nicht geschluckt hat ist
er weg. Aber damit kann ich leben, irgendwann kommt er wieder  :q


----------



## Zanderseb (24. September 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

Der Spiro ist auch in Flüssen und Kanälen gut.
 Wenn du ihn in die Buhne wirfst.
 Für direkte Strömung ,eher ungeignet.(er rollt dann an den Rand)

 Denn wenn ein Schiff komm, rollt der Spiro im sog hin und her.
 Das Blei würde sich bei einem vorbeikommendem Schiff 
 in den Steinen festsetzen.

 Dein Problem mit den fehlbissen,wenn der Zander die entgegen schwimmt erübrigen sich mit dem Spiro auch.
 Denn dieser hat unter wasser kaum Gewicht,und ermöglicht dadurch einen sicheren Anhieb.
 Auch in schwierien situationen.


----------



## bolli (24. September 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*



> Dein Problem mit den fehlbissen,wenn der Zander die entgegen schwimmt erübrigen sich mit dem Spiro auch


Daher mein Interesse an der Methode 



> Für direkte Strömung ,eher ungeignet.(er rollt dann an den Rand)
> Denn wenn ein Schiff komm, rollt der Spiro im sog hin und her.
> Das Blei würde sich bei einem vorbeikommendem Schiff
> in den Steinen festsetzen.



Das habe ich mir gedacht und deswegen meine Frage (quasi zur Bestätigung).
Leider fällt der Sbiro damit hier auch für die Buhneränder und Hafeneinfahrten
aus. 

Aber ich werde es mal im Baggersee ausprobieren :q


----------



## Gerry (24. September 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

@ Bolli

schreib doch bitte mal, wie du den Köfi bzw. Fetzen anköders


----------



## Flash217 (24. September 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

Für mich ist der Bericht auch sehr informativ! Eine Frage habe ich noch. Kann man mit erste Variante, also das Aufziehen des Köfis auf Grund und auch für eine Posenmontage verwenden?

 Gruß Dennis


----------



## bolli (24. September 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

@ Gerry

Ich ziehe ihn mit der Ködernadel auf, ähnlich wie Zanderseb es beschrieben hat, jedoch steche ich durch den Rücken - zwischen Kopf und Rückenflosse-
ein und führe an der Schwanzwurzel wieder aus. Siecht dann wie ein verkehrt montierter Jighaken aus. (gilt für Einzelhaken, bei Zwillingshaken mache ich es wie oben besschrieben).

@ Flash 
ja, ich mache da keinen Unterschied, zumal ich den KöFi ach bei der Posenmontage auf dem Grund aufliegen lasse. Und selbst wenn er über Grund kopfüber schwimmt, m. E. stört es den Zander nicht. Übrigens stehen Weisfische oft so auf dem Kopf und beobachten den Grund (oder was auch immer sie da machen :q )


----------



## Zanderseb (25. September 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

Ja Flash 
 Bolli hat da recht.
 Es ist egal welche Montage.
 Die Anköderung ist ier gleich und hängt nicht von der Montage ab.#h


----------



## Flash217 (25. September 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

Ok, das is gut. Danke nochmal!

 Gruß Dennis


----------



## Adrian* (25. September 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

wow  :k .....

@Zanderseb 

warum drehst du nicht mal en Angelvideo  ;+ 
das würde doch viel von uns bestimmt brennend interessieren!!  #6


----------



## Igor (25. September 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

Hallo zusammen,
  genau solche Berichte brauchen wir Anfänger!!!#6
  Gruß
  Igor


----------



## Ralle76 (25. September 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

@all

Habe da ein kleines Problem. Im Rhein bei größerer Distanz wird mein Fetzen sehr oft zum Rollmops. Er rutscht das Vorfach runter und knüddelt sich zum Haken hin. Wie hält man ihn gestreckt? Beim Köfi hilft mir die knotenlose Schlaufe um die Schwanzwurzel, aber beim Fetzen funzt das nicht. Habt ihr ne Idee?
Thanx!
Ralf


----------



## Zanderseb (25. September 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

@ Ralle

 Wie würs wenn du den Fetzen einfach so anköderst,dass dieser in der Strömung flattert?

 Man muß nicht immer aufädeln.

 @ Adrian

 Das wollte ich schon immer mal machen.
 Doch leider habe ich keine Kompitenten Leute an der Hand ,die mich dabei unterstützen würden.


----------



## Pfiffie79 (25. September 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

Super Fotos Zanderseb. genauso wie du es mir geziegt hast.#6 


die fotos sind spitzenquali. ich hoffe das das bei mir nächstes jahr auch etwas bessere fotos werden


----------



## Wedaufischer (26. September 2004)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*



			
				bolli schrieb:
			
		

> Frage zum Sbirolino: Funktioniert doch nur im Stillwasser, oder? Im Rhein
> mit seiner Strömung bzw. dem Sog und Wellenschlag durch die Frachter
> bleibt er vermutlich nicht liegen ????



Im Stillwasser oder Fließwasser mit leichter Strömung und/oder geringem Schiffsverkehr ist der Sbiro sicherlich 1. Wahl.

Am Rhein kommt, wegen der Strömung und des regen Schiffverkehrs, der Köder meist garnicht am Grund an. 

Hier verwende ich das Hölzl am 30er Seitenarm, um an der Strömungskante zu angeln.

Den Sbiro höchstens in der Buhne, obwohl ich dort meist zu einem leichten Liftblei greife.


----------



## Bruchsee Forelle (14. August 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

Hallo,

immer das Selbe: Fische fangen um sie zurückzusetzen...; bei Fischen die nicht schmecken finde ich das O.K. ... aber wer keinen Zander isst, sollte er die Tiere in Ruhe lassen! 

Wenn der Fisch für die Küche und nicht für die Eitelkeit gefangen wird, dann ist das mit Schlucken oder nicht Schlucken bzw. Einfachhacken oder Blitzhaken kein Thema mehr. 

Ich finde es übrigens besser einen untermassigen Fisch der geschluckt hat mitzunehmen und danach den Ansitz zu beenden, als gezielt auf Riesen zu angeln, um die nach dem shooting wieder zurückzusetzen oder im Jagdfieder#: rauszuziehen was geht.

Vergebt mir...#h


----------



## Ghanja (14. August 2005)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

Ohoh - Brüder, zu denn Waffen. Warum riechts hier schon wieder nach Ärger?
Das Forum ist doch voll mit solchen Diskussionen. Warum also hier erst mal die Buchstaben einzeln abstauben?


----------



## Mephisto123 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

Ich find ebenfalls das es ein klasse Bericht ist.
nur eine frage hätte ich noch : 

Welche größe eines ganzen KöFis würdet ihr empfehlen? ( bitte in cm |rolleyes)


----------



## boot (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*



Mephisto123 schrieb:


> Ich find ebenfalls das es ein klasse Bericht ist.
> nur eine frage hätte ich noch :
> 
> Welche größe eines ganzen KöFis würdet ihr empfehlen? ( bitte in cm |rolleyes)


Hi ich Angel an der Elbe mit 10 bis 15 cm Köfis und Eizelhaken den steche ich durch die Schwanzwurzel.lg|wavey:


----------



## boot (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

Wenn noch jemand fragen hat dan frag einfach ich Beiße auch nicht.


----------



## Slotti (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

Sehr schöner Beitrag #6

bin als Newbie immer dankbar für bebilderte Tips.

Bin imo ein wenig am Grübeln, habe leider das Pech oder Glück je nachdem wie mans sieht das an meinem Fischgewässern auch immer mit Hecht zu rechnen ist. Habe mitlerweile schon etliche Beiträge zum Thema Zanderangeln gelesen und am erfolgsversprechensten scheinen ja tatsächlich die feineren Montagen zu sein aber was tun wenn ich aufgrund von Hechtvorkommen mit Stahlvorfach angeln muß?? Hat da jemand spezielle vorlieben oder Tips die dann für Zander trotzdem noch fängig sind?

Danke euch

Grüße Slotti


----------



## ae71 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

@slotti, nimm das feinste 7x7 stahlvorfach, damit ist es kein problem beim zander angeln!
und hechte können es nicht durchbeissen.
grüsse
toni


----------



## boot (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*



Slotti schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Beitrag #6
> 
> bin als Newbie immer dankbar für bebilderte Tips.
> 
> ...


FC Schnur mache ich da auch so.


----------



## lute (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

die montage mit den blitz-haken war mir unbekannt, aber das dürfe doch auch mit nem gewöhnlichen zwilling gehen? bei einzelhaken ärger ich mich nämlich immer oft über fehlbisse weil der haken sich flach gelegt hat, also flach am köfi lag und nicht mehr abstand!
wenn das beim zwilling passiert steht dann ja immer noch einer schön ab der sich beim anschlag ins maul hämmert


----------



## boot (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*



lute schrieb:


> die montage mit den blitz-haken war mir unbekannt, aber das dürfe doch auch mit nem gewöhnlichen zwilling gehen? bei einzelhaken ärger ich mich nämlich immer oft über fehlbisse weil der haken sich flach gelegt hat, also flach am köfi lag und nicht mehr abstand!
> wenn das beim zwilling passiert steht dann ja immer noch einer schön ab der sich beim anschlag ins maul hämmert


Aber ein zwilling haken ist auch für kleine fische ein Todesurteil oder könnte eins werden#d.Naja jeder so wie er es für richtig hält.


----------



## Esoxfreund (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

hab mir den Tröd auch mal durchgelesen und muß ganz kurz was loswerden gerade wegen dem Anschlagen...
das erste: Grundsätzlich angle ich nur mit Einzelhaken, am besten ohne Wiederhaken ...
keine Zwillinge, schon gar keine Drillinge.
was das verangeln der untermaßigen oder knapp massigen Zander veringert ...
wenn geschluckt dann sofort ganz knapp mit aller Vorsicht abschneiden und zurücksetzen, auf gar keinen Fall mit Gewalt den Haken (denk mal ist schon klar)
Im Fluß setz ich den Anhieb immer nach etwa 2-3 sekunden(kein witz)
Sofortiges Anhauen und der Haken sitzt meist vorne, soweit richtig geködert (Hakenspitze vom Kopf zeigt richtung schwanzende)
wartet man zulange, entweder schluckt der Zander bis zum ar... oder er lässt ganz los.
wenn ich sofort anschlage, hab ich zu 98% keine Fehlbisse.
Gruß an alle


----------



## lute (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*



boot schrieb:


> Aber ein zwilling haken ist auch für kleine fische ein Todesurteil oder könnte eins werden#d.Naja jeder so wie er es für richtig hält.




da meine köfis die ich zur zeit fange alles rotaugen um 15-25 cm sind, gehe ich den kleinen baby zandern ohnehin ausm weg #6

p.s meine mum hat ihrem freund erzählt das ich zurzeit auf zander fische worauf er mir glatt massenhaft blitzhaken aufm trödelmarkt gekauft hat  oO 
ich frag mich echt woher der wußte, dass die top sind, sehr mysteriös


----------



## Schalker Jung (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

Wie sieht es in Olfen zur Zeit mit Hecht und Zander aus wollte Sonntag gehen


----------



## Schalker Jung (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

Habe gehört das in Olfen an der Alten Fahrt nichts mehr los ist nur noch untermaßige Hechte wei alles abgefischt ist stimmt das ?


----------



## FrankL80 (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

Toller bericht. ich fische schon seit jahren so auf Hecht,Zander und Barsch. ist eine gute und sichere Methode.Das lösen dewr Blitzhaken ist auch nicht zu schwer wenn man sie nicht zu gross wählt und man die guten alten billigen plastik Hakenlöser hat da bei nem biss der köfi meist auf dem vorfach verruscht behommt man den blitzhaken mit der dicken seite des hakenlösers meistens schonend für den Fisch raus. Ansonsten ein normaler zwilling mit offenen schenkel ist genau so gut


----------



## osuchowski (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

wo sind die Bilder ?


----------



## Criss81 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

Der Trööt ist von 2007, wahrscheinlich hat er sie gelöscht.


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Raubfischangeln Praktisch*

Oha... das ist ja wirklich ein "alter Hut" den ihr da ausgegraben habt. 

Ich habe damals zusammen mit Sebastian einen Artikel für die Anglerpraxis verfasst, welcher hier noch einzusehen ist (da sind auch die Bilder drin):
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/dezember04_zander.htm


----------

